# Reinstall GRUB2



## hellrazor (Sep 17, 2010)

I re-installed Windows and it decided to plant it's fat ass on the same partition that I had /boot as.

GRUB2 is no longer on any hard drive anywhere - if you take me to some place that tells me how to get it back on the MBR (without getting it back on my hard drive), I swear to God I'll kick you in the nuts through you're monitor

Basically I try *sudo grub-install /dev/sdb3* and it tells me:

```
grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
No path or device is specified.
Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information.
Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
```

The new partition is all set up (as ext2) and 512Mb (just to make it to small for Winblows), and it's mounted and everything.

Any real help is appreciated.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 19, 2010)

Could you post the content of the file /etc/fstab here? Because the error you posted is still talking about /boot while it is not there anymore IIRC. So I assume that some things are wrong now in fstab. I am not sure about that though, so better post the contents of that file.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't worry, I reinstalled Linux.

Probably shoulda done something with this thread....


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I usually don't view all threads, so I missed it. I saw it  yesterday by coincidence and did not even notice it is more than a month old now. ROFL
If you ask a Linux related question that does not get any replies within a few days, just PM me for in case I missed it.


----------

